# Azure Dynamics /Solectria UMOC445



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello i need help !

Can anyone tell me where can i read the specifications of this controller, (Azure Dynamics /Solectria UMOC445) ?


I can find the DMOC but not the UMOC !!!


http://www.azuredynamics.com/products/force-drive/documents/AC55_DMOC445ProductSheet.pdf


thanks in advance
​


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You might try contacting this guy 
http://www.evtradinpost.com/index.p...rtisement_popular&fromfrommethod=showhtmllist
He has some for sale and may have some documentation, or know where to get it.


----------



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> You might try contacting this guy
> http://www.evtradinpost.com/index.p...rtisement_popular&fromfrommethod=showhtmllist
> He has some for sale and may have some documentation, or know where to get it.



Where can i get Jim Davis e-mail ?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

click "reply to this posting" at the bottom of the message..... I'd just call the number he left.... some people don't respond to email quickly.


----------



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

> I prefer email, but if you have questions you can call me directly (if the graphic below displays my number--)


 thank you


----------



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

No awnser and i cant find nothing in google !


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You might try searching through the Solectria section of this forum:
http://portev.org/forum/


----------



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

http://metadope.com/Bus/pdf/umoc445tf.pdf

Yeah


----------

